# Why do people in my photo's look fat?



## maxa27 (Nov 29, 2012)

Why do people in my digital photos look fat or squatish ( No they are not fat or deformed in real life) What settings have I got wrong? How do I correct this?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 29, 2012)

What lens are you using?


----------



## maxa27 (Nov 29, 2012)

efs 18-200 and standard50mm


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 29, 2012)

perhaps perspective distortion.
post a 'fat' picture with the exif


----------



## dhris (Nov 29, 2012)

Shooting with a wide angle lens can definitely contribute to this effect. Putting folks near the edges while shooting wide is even worse. Perspective also has an effect on how large people look--in general, shooting from below and tilting up a little tends to 'add weight'.


----------



## maxa27 (Nov 29, 2012)

This is the first time I have tried to upload a pic so I hope this works


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 29, 2012)

The other possible explanation is they are fat. I'm no twig myself, it is more apparent in images though.


----------



## Dave Devoid (Nov 29, 2012)

They say the camera adds 10 pounds


----------



## thetrue (Nov 29, 2012)

Do they look fat to you when you review the images in camera, or only on your computer? Nothing looks wrong with that picture (aside from the belly shirt, cell phone camera guy...gross)


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 29, 2012)

You're compressing a 3 dimensional space in to a 2 dimensional space.

And you're basically cropping out part of a scene onto a little bitty 3:2 image, which brings more attention to all aspects of a scene


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 29, 2012)

If you use a focal length under 50mm, when somewhat close to the subject... it can cause distortion along the lines of "making people look fat". Even a 50mm will do it if you are too close to the subject. Telephotos (above 50mm) have the opposite effect, and are slimming (but also require that you be farther away from the subject.

You have no Exif data in the shot you posted.. so I cannot tell exactly what FL you shot this at. Just keep the 50mm rule in mind... and maybe even play with it. Take some closeups of people at 18mm... and then try the same framing at 200. It can be fun.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 29, 2012)

dave_cath00 said:


> They say the camera adds 10 pounds



Someone is pointing about 6 cameras at my neighbor


----------



## Rhoads238 (Nov 29, 2012)

It could be shooting with at the wide angle end of that lens causing a distortion as others have said. I have actually had the inverse problem of taking pictures of a person and they were looking too skinny. My girlfriend is very thin and I was taking some photos of her with a strobe. When the light would cause shadows on her and then contrast enhanced in pp she became extremely skinny looking. Maybe add some local contrast to your friends, they look a bit neutral. and poof instant Jenny Craig!

anyway here's how the effect ended up working out. Not what was I going for in the shot but it exemplified the weight loss effect somewhat.




_DSC4749 1 by rhoads238, on Flickr

This is obviously less than a desirable result. It was also one that I hadn't quite expected.


----------



## KmH (Nov 29, 2012)

Just resize the photo by making it narrower. People get taller too! :er:


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 29, 2012)

Rhoads238 said:


> It could be shooting with at the wide angle end of that lens causing a distortion as others have said. I have actually had the inverse problem of taking pictures of a person and they were looking too skinny. My girlfriend is very thin and I was taking some photos of her with a strobe. When the light would cause shadows on her and then contrast enhanced in pp she became extremely skinny looking. Maybe add some local contrast to your friends, they look a bit neutral. and poof instant Jenny Craig!
> 
> anyway here's how the effect ended up working out. Not what was I going for in the shot but it exemplified the weight loss effect somewhat.
> 
> ...



I dont see the problem. At least shes not a fat white dude.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 29, 2012)

KmH said:


> Just resize the photo by making it narrower. People get taller too! :er:



Id like to report KMH to KMH for posting a photo that was not his, lol. I hope you discipline yourself accordingly.


----------



## maxa27 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replys. I am not very computer savvy. I live somewhat remotely (about 160km from the nearest town) and have litle chance of attending any sort of photography classes. This is why I have joined this site so I can hopefully gain some knowlege from others who have it are willing to offer.
That shot was taken at 50mm also the images do look more distorted on the computer than the camera.
Thanks


----------



## KmH (Nov 29, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Id like to report KMH to KMH for posting a photo that was not his, lol. I hope you discipline yourself accordingly.


Pay attention DiskoJoe - I had the OP's (copyright owner) permission - *My Photos Are OK to Edit*


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 29, 2012)

*It's all in the posing.*


----------

